# Macro world is HUGE :)



## Kacper111

Some of my macro works 

1. Grass snake






2. Princess 





3. Webmaster





4. Sleeping dragon


----------



## waday

Very nice. I like #2!


----------



## runnah

Ive been so tempted to try macro but I am afraid it would lead me down a dark path of squatting in gardens looking for bugs all day.


----------



## waday

runnah said:


> Ive been so tempted to try macro but I am afraid it would lead me down a dark path of squatting in gardens looking for bugs all day.


I get weird looks from my neighbors when they see me with my camera poked in bushes, plants, and flowers.


----------



## runnah

waday said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been so tempted to try macro but I am afraid it would lead me down a dark path of squatting in gardens looking for bugs all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I get weird looks from my neighbors when they see me with my camera poked in bushes, plants, and flowers.
Click to expand...


It's probably due to the lack of clothing.


----------



## waday

runnah said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been so tempted to try macro but I am afraid it would lead me down a dark path of squatting in gardens looking for bugs all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I get weird looks from my neighbors when they see me with my camera poked in bushes, plants, and flowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's probably due to the lack of clothing.
Click to expand...

You know, I never thought of it that way... I probably scared them with my long, um, zoom. Next time I'll wear a trench coat.


----------



## Kacper111

waday said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been so tempted to try macro but I am afraid it would lead me down a dark path of squatting in gardens looking for bugs all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I get weird looks from my neighbors when they see me with my camera poked in bushes, plants, and flowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's probably due to the lack of clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I never thought of it that way... I probably scared them with my long, um, zoom. Next time I'll wear a trench coat.
Click to expand...


I usually go in the morning, about 4-5 am


----------



## waday

Kacper111 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been so tempted to try macro but I am afraid it would lead me down a dark path of squatting in gardens looking for bugs all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I get weird looks from my neighbors when they see me with my camera poked in bushes, plants, and flowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's probably due to the lack of clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I never thought of it that way... I probably scared them with my long, um, zoom. Next time I'll wear a trench coat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually go in the morning, about 4-5 am
Click to expand...

Good plan, before anyone wakes up for the day. 

Joking aside, do you use any additional lighting/equipment? Or do you go _au naturel_?


----------



## SquarePeg

These are all great.  The frog and the dragonfly are my favorites (snakes and spiders kind of freak me out).  What gear are you using to take these?


----------



## Designer

Outstanding!

#4 will be nominated for Photo of the Month, when the November nomination thread is open.


----------



## Kacper111

Than You all  I'm using Nikon D610&D90 with Sigma 180 apo macro f3.5. Sometimes I use Genesis 360 flash (photo nr.3) with diffuser


----------



## funwitha7d

that frog is particularly great


----------



## Kacper111

Than You all for comments 

5. King of the mountain





6. Small butterfly





7. Dragonfly wing





8. Really BIG jumper


----------



## FITBMX

Really wonderful set! But I love #7 it is incredible!!!


----------



## FITBMX

I nominate #7 for POTM! 

November 2015 POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


----------



## Kacper111

FITBMX said:


> I nominate #7 for POTM!
> 
> November 2015 POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


Thank You


----------



## Kacper111

Thank all for the kind words 

9. Fly&dew 






10. Autumn dance (When I was shooting snail, wind send me this little spider for a moment and after maybe 2 seconds took it further  )





11. Ooops, bad moment ! 





12. Smile


----------



## baturn

Wow! These are all very nice. I'd like to try this myself, but don't really see me getting up early enough.


----------



## Kacper111

baturn said:


> Wow! These are all very nice. I'd like to try this myself, but don't really see me getting up early enough.


I'm waiting for results 


baturn said:


> Wow! These are all very nice. I'd like to try this myself, but don't really see me getting up early enough.



I'm waiting for results, You can take photos during the day, but do it in the shade for soft light


----------



## Kacper111

13. Stack of 70 shoots of butterfly wing


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been so tempted to try macro but I am afraid it would lead me down a dark path of squatting in gardens looking for bugs all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I get weird looks from my neighbors when they see me with my camera poked in bushes, plants, and flowers.
Click to expand...

Stay out of their yard knuckle head[emoji6] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Does the frog need to be tilted a a tad down, right?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Awesome! I am having a hard time deciding on my favorites but the dragonfly and fly/dew shots are wonderful!


----------



## manny212

Love em all , but that fly with dew !!!! MAN!!!! And I absolutely hate bugs !!


----------



## Kacper111

Thank you all 

14. 





15.





16.





17.


----------



## weepete

14 in particular is awesome, really unusual colour pallette


----------



## Cortian

Nice photos, K.  I'm particularly fond of #1, because, while they're all good, I expect that was the most difficult to get?


----------



## BrentC

Great images!  Love your work.  Makes me long for Spring to start so I can get back to macro.


----------



## PJcam

Very nice.

I like them all but I think 2 and 3 are my favourites.


----------



## Kacper111

Thank you all 

Weepete- I took it at night holding camera in one hand and flashlight in second 

Cortian- yes, but long macro lens helps a lot 

18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.


----------



## Steven Dillon

Really like #14.


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been so tempted to try macro but I am afraid it would lead me down a dark path of squatting in gardens looking for bugs all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I get weird looks from my neighbors when they see me with my camera poked in bushes, plants, and flowers.
Click to expand...

Not me, mine are afraid of me for some reason.


----------



## kalgra

Very good indeed. What sort of macro rig are you using?


----------



## Kacper111

Thank you all 

@kalgra I'm using nikon d90/610 with Sigma 180 3.5 apo macro hsm and sometimes reversed vivitar 28mm


----------

